# Spiral bit uk



## Scottey66 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all
Where is the best place to buy spiral bits in the UK, near Bristol would be good
Cheers Mike


----------



## Martinsbootfair (Feb 8, 2012)

Scottey66 said:


> Hi all
> Where is the best place to buy spiral bits in the UK, near Bristol would be good
> Cheers Mike


Hi Mike, I was looking for these myself today and found some at Langtoninfo.co.uk and DIYtools.co.uk.
Have a look, not as good prices as the USA sites but no duty or import shipping costs.
Regards, Martin


----------

